# Excessive sweating - I think I have Hyperhidrosis



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I've did some some research on the topic yesterday and realized I had all the signs. I knew about hyperhidrosis before, but I thought it only caused excessive sweating in the hands. But turns out it applies to sweating under your arms as well.

http://www.sweathelp.org
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperhidrosis

I guess I would fit under the "primary hyperhidrosis." It says anxiety can make it worse, tends to run in families (my dad and grandma had the same problem).

I have a tendency to sweat like crazy for no reason, its been driving me insane for years. I can't wear shirts that fit me all day, when I go from class to class on campus I have to change shirts repeatedly even if its nice or freezing cold out. I can just be sitting doing nothing and still sweat like I'm running. Most of my shirts are either black or white to hide the sweat marks, but even that's no guarantee. I like wearing jackets when I can but I'm still sweating, even more due to the extra heat. I have to make sure my arms stay down and not move too much or else risk people seeing. Yeah and walking around stiff all day does wonders for my SA...

My mom thinks I'm making the problem up and "it's just sweat." I just want to snap: F*** you. It's making me miserable.

I've tried perscription strength deoderant CertainDri but it doesn't work. I'm going to move to something stronger like Maxim, even though its a pretty harsh. I'd be willing to have surgery (and there is one) or even botox injections to stop the sweating. I'm desperate.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey,

I have this problem when I'm active in winter and regularly during the summer. It's been happening for the last 4 years. Like you I try my best to cover it up but the new clinical strength deodorants haven't worked for me either. As you say it doesn't help with SA so if you find a solution send it my way.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah. I do the botox thing twice a year. I don't know how much it helps because I dont know what it's like to be off it anymore (and I don't want to find out until I have to). Unless you have insurance, be prepared, as it will cost you an arm and a leg. If I remember correctly the surgery has to be repeated every three years. Like every other "solution" the main side effect is the sweat is pushed to other areas of your body. So you basically still have the problem, just not in the same place as before. This is ideal for people who only sweat excessively in one or two places.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Search around on the forums and you will find other threads about this with more information.

I have had hyperhidrosis since 8th grade. I would be at school for one period and my armpits would be soaked. It was terrible. It sure hasn't helped my social anxiety (or maybe my anxiety caused my hyperhidrosis). It is a vicious cycle. I sweat because I am anxious and I am anxious because I might or am sweating.

Drysol has helped a lot (I believe it is OTC now) for my underarm sweating. But it drove the sweat to my hands and back and butt. I would definitely get some Drysol to help with underarm sweating (supposedly can be used for hands too).

Exercising and working out has helped quite a bit.

Celexa has also helped me a lot. I think my anxiety has been the cause of a lot of my sweating and now that I am more calm on Celexa I don't sweat as much.


----------



## always alone (May 5, 2009)

I think I have hyperhidrosis.
This is the worst thing thats ever happened to me. 
I'm not really sure what to do, but I might try using certain-dri. 
I've heard it works,but I don't know if there are any side-affects.
I'm just not sure, every time I try a new product it just doesn't work, and I hate fealing that hopelessness after every try.
I dont know what to do
srry, just really desperate.


----------



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

I have it. I sweat severely under my armpits mostly but also my entire back side sweats much more than usual as well. For example, the back of my legs sweat but not the front. I sweat even when it's cold out. When I exercise, I sweat a ton--even my underclothes become soaking wet, it looks like my clothes are damp! Many of my shirts have become ruined. The colors fade under the armpit area and the fabric becomes thinner and more prone to ripping--it's almost as if I have acid sweat, lol. I've tried the special deodorants to no avail. I've pretty much become accustomed to wearing loose t-shirts that I don't care about ruining.


----------



## eelpie (May 6, 2009)

in school my pits were always soaked. i couldn't stop it. i was always anxious. that was a long time ago, afaik there was no treatment then. some days it wouldn't happen and i was so happy.


----------



## hiraia (Apr 26, 2009)

i have this all over my body and worse, i live in a tropical country and in poverty. i can't find a decent job, because people look down on me and think i'm sloppy, unhygienic or something.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Did anyone ever find a cure/combination for this? I've struggled months trying to find something that works.

please chime in.


----------



## Johny bizaro (Aug 6, 2013)

*In the army we call it swamp A+s*

Well the cheapest thing to use is snake powder.

It works. It might burn at first but after a few minutes you feel very cool. Don't be afraid to wash with cold water first.:boogie

Remmeber don't put the snake powder on the poop chute.:no


----------

